
Tech Companies Say They Care - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/10/opinion/tech-companies-privacy.html
======
rolph

      But its doublespeak as usual, talking points with no demonstration of desire to actually help.
    
     Its like telling a kid with a skinned knee to stop thinking about it, 
     and when you [kid] lose awareness of it then its just as good as gone.

